

How to piss off your users. - hillel
http://www.jacksonfish.com/blog/2008/04/07/how-to-piss-off-your-users/

======
ebukys
But if we toppled this horribly useless company, how could we laugh at the
jokes based on it (think How I Met Your Mother: "Yes, I received your
submissions Barney, and no, we will not be attending any parties in your
pants." "But you enjoyed the evite, right? That was an ACTUAL picture of my
pants.")?

In all seriousness, however, I'm a big fan of Facebook event creator. And as
most of my friends are on Facebook, it saves me a lot of time and hassle to
try to figure out everyone's phone number/address/email--just type in
approximately the first four letters of their name, select them from the now
extremely narrowed down list of friends with those four letters in their name,
and tada! You have just completed what used to be several hours worth of work.

Now if only we could get our parents and distant relatives on, so we don't
have to send all those wedding invitations by mail.

~~~
SwellJoe
"Now if only we could get our parents and distant relatives on, so we don't
have to send all those wedding invitations by mail."

How little you understand about women and their universal, deep, and abiding
love for all things stationery.

------
iamwil
I hear this sentiment about eVite alot. I personally hate that they don't put
the contact info in the email for me either, and people keep using it to send
me invites. And their iCal import is provided only as a file, doesn't hook in
to google calendar, 30 boxes, etc.

That said, lots of people have tried (and failed) to topple eVite. Maybe
people keep using it because it caters to people that send out invites, and
not to people receiving them--and there in lies the dissonance.

The only thing I've seen that circumvents eVite is facebook's own event
inviter.

Anyone have a good strategy to topple eVite? (I'm not in the invitation
business) It'd be an interesting thought experiment.

